# Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?



## sanda (8. Juni 2017)

Moin zusammen,

ich plane ein Aluboot in einen Vertikalboot auszubauen und scheitere gerade am Boden.
Ich habe mich soweit, denke ich #c, für die Siebdruckplatten entschieden, aber welche genau ist die große Frage?

Kann mir einer von euch einen Tipp geben, vielleicht auch aus Erfahrungswerten und nach einem längeren problemlosen Einsatz im Boot?!

Wo kann man am günstigsten die Platten beziehen?

Danke euch im Voraus und hoffe, dass die Antworten auch anderen Bootsbastlern helfen können. 

Gruß

Alex
:vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Hallo sanda,
ich habe eine Siebdruckplatte in meinem Schlauchboot als Boden. 

Habe sie letztes Jahr bei ebay gekauft:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siebdruckpla...halung-/311799614650?var=&hash=item4898b48cba 

und mir gleich in der richtigen Abemessung bestellt, zuhause habe ich dann noch alle Ecke abgeschliffen, damit das Ding keine Kanten hat die dem Schlauchi gefährlich werden könnten. 

Siebdruckplatten kriegst du alterntiv auch im Baumarkt, z.B. bei Obi:
https://www.obi.de/search/siebdruckplatten/


----------



## Chris1711 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Moin,

Desto weiter das Lichtemaß deiner Alu Uk zwischen den streben desto dicker die Platten. Wir haben für den horizontalen Bereich ( da wo man drauf steht ) für 12 mm entschieden und die senkrechten Bereiche mit 9mm verkleidet. 

Gekauft haben wir die Materialien im Baumarkt....

Ich rate dir evtl die Suchfunktion zu quälen und nach umbaubericht smartliner zu suchen. User stoney hatte den eröffnet und seinen Umbau beschrieben. Auch andere User hatten da ihren Senf zu geschrieben. Lohnt sich jedenfalls sich das durch zu lesen. 

Weiß nur nicht wie man verlinkt hier... evtl machts ja jemand anderes


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Hier ist der Umbaubericht zum Smartliner  

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305505


----------



## sanda (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Ok super, danke euch schon mal.
Muss ich dann mal im Baumarkt schauen.
Gibts was zu beachten bei den Platte? Irgendwelche Normen, die erfüllt werden müssen? Normalerweise werden ja im Bootsbereich die Platten mit AW100 verbaut?!
Denke aber nicht, dass es unbedingt notwendig ist für diesen Einsatz.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Ist zwar schon 4-5 Jahre her.
Ich habe bei der Holzfabrik in Steinheim angerufen (ca. 70 Km. von Dir entfernt) und habe nach sogenannten Resten gefragt.
Es gab die Multiplex Platten in der Stärke von 9-36mm und das in vernünftigen Größen. Waren mal Ecken abgeschlagen oder Kratzer drauf, hat mich nicht gestört, da ich ja sowieso Schneiden musste.
Dann konnte ich mir meinen Kram aussuchen und der Verkäufer hat mir dann einen Preis gemacht, mit dem ich immer sehr zufrieden war.!!!
Weiss nicht ob das heute noch funktioniert, aber Fragen kostet nix.
*Furnierwerk Steinheim GmbH*


----------



## Don-Machmut (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*



sanda schrieb:


> Gibts was zu beachten bei den Platte? Irgendwelche Normen, die erfüllt werden müssen?



Bei uns gibt es die normalen Siebdruckplatten in allen stärken auch im Baumarkt :g oder beim Holzhändler ...

Solltest aber drauf achten das alle Geschnittenen Kanten wo Wasser ran kommen kann , mit Epoxit Harz wieder Versiegelt werden sollten da sie sonnst Feuchtigkeit ziehen #t


----------



## sanda (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Guten Hinweis Südschwedenfan, da muss ich mal dann anrufen, wenn ich dann soweit bin.
Im Baumarkt um die Ecke werd ich dann auch mal vorbeischauen.
Das mit der Versiegelung habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, werde aber vielleicht auf den Bootslack zurückgreifen.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## eiswerner (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Ist bei Euch in der nähe eventuell eine Firma die Schalungen herstellt oder Repariert ( Zb. bei uns Fa. Paschal ) da habe ich mir für ein Trinkgeld die Passenden Platten geholt.
Gruß Werner


----------



## wobbler68 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Hallo

Vielleicht sind ja PVC Hartschaum Platten, eine Wasserfeste ,alternative für dich?#c

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Hart-PVC-Platte-dunkelgrau-1000x495x12mm-/321955057653?hash=item4af6044ff5
https://expresszuschnitt.de/PVC-Hartschaumplatten

Siebdruckplatten sind wohl fast gleich im Preis.


----------



## sanda (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Danke euch allen erstmal für die hilfreichen Antworten.

@eiswerner: da muss ich mich mal schlau machen, ob es in der Gegen ähnliche Firmen gibt #6

@wobbler68: Das mit den PVC hab ich mir ebenfalls schon überlegt, aber kann es mir irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen?!
Hast du da schon Erfahrungen sammeln können?


----------



## wobbler68 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Ich hatte vor etlichen Jahren(ü 20 jahre)mal bei einem Messebauer mitgeholfen.
Dort waren einige Wände(1,2mx2,5m),von den Messeständen,aus 3 oder 6 mm Kunststoff|kopfkrat und andere aus beschichteten Holzplatten(MDF,HDF?)in der gleichen dicke und dicker.
Da war der Kunststoff stabiler und haltbarer,was nach einigen Messen sichtbar war.

Auch habe ich ein paar kleine Stücke Kunststoff(waren mal ca, 1 x0,5m, 6/8 mm)die nutze ich wenn ich beim Bauen mal was zum Unterlegen brauche was auch Nässe verträgt oder als Unterlegscheiben usw.

Auch zb. Schneidbretter in der Küche sind aus Kunststoff ,Paletten bei der LKW Anlieferung, von Waren auch.
Teppichboden(3-5m breite,im Baumarkt) wird auch auf  Kunststoffrollen angeboten.
Kunststoff hält schon einiges aus.

 Ruf doch einfach mal hier an und frag nach.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Hart-PVC-K...20x245x10mm-/222489863581?hash=item33cd6de59d
Oder bestelle dir für 5,90 € eine Platte 120x245x10mm .
Wenn die Platten ,wie in der Artikelbeschreibung Einsatzgbiete,Anwendung finden, sollte das für deine Zwecke auch gehen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Naja, Siebdruck ist besser zu verarbeiten und leichter (~halb so schwer wie HartPVC). Das Gewicht alleine wäre für mich schon Grund genug bei Siebdruck zu bleiben.


----------



## wobbler68 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Zu verarbeiten sind beide gleich,Sägen ,Bohren,Schleifen,Kleben/Leimen .
Nur beim Kunststoff haust du dir keine Splitter in die Finger.





Welche Stärke du beim Kunststoff brauchst?#c
Sicher dünner als  Siebdruckplatten und da ist der unterschied beim Gewicht dann schon nicht mehr so groß.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Wenn du dünner gehst ist die Biegefestigkeit nicht mehr wirklich gegeben. Beim verarbeiten geht bohren, aber verschrauben ist da nicht mehr wirklich toll und kleben nicht so einfach wie leimen (von den Kosten mal abgesehen).

Aber das muss/sollte jeder selbst testen, ist ja letztendlich auch eine Frage der persönlichen Vorliebe.


----------



## sanda (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Ich habe heute schon mal im Baumarkt die ersten Eindrücke zum PVC gehabt, leider aber nur in der Stärke 10mm, dazu im Vergleich die Siebdruckplatte (SDP) in 15mm, welche natürlich die bessere Biegefestigkeit hatte.
Ich denke, dass wahrscheinlich die SDP, die bessere Variante ist.
Muss mal schauen, wie sich das Gewicht unterscheidet zwischen den beiden Materialien und zwar in der gleichen Stärke.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## FlitzeZett (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Preislich schaue mal bei OBI 57,- die Platte 2,50x1,25m 15mm 

Qualität ist okay aber nicht wie beim Schreiner - da zahlst aber 120-140,-

Hab mein Aluboot auch gerad aufgebaut damit


----------



## sanda (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Ok, danke FlitzeZett. 
Bei uns im Hagebau um die Ecke hab ich heute geschaut, kostet ein m2 26,95€.
Das ist natürlich OBI (ca. 18€) deutlich günstiger.
Werd mal morgen im Globus schauen.

By the way: Dich kenne ich aus den Edersee-Foren. Bin selbst eigentlich einmal im Monat am Edersee.


----------



## nostradamus (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Hi,

ich baue gerade auch mein Boot aus, habe zwar ein Aluboot, aber trotzdem stand ich vor der selben überlegung! Ich habe mich für 4 mm Alu entschieden! Leichter und wasserfest! 
Bootsteppich drüber und gut ist! 

Gruß
mario


----------



## sanda (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Aha ok, wo kriegt man solche Blätter her in der Alustärke, Mario?

Biegt sich da irgendwas durch beim Draufstehen?


----------



## nostradamus (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Hi,

baumarkt, Fachhändler.... . Ich hatte Glück, ich habe kurz bevor ich welche kaufen wollte das ganze in gebraucht bekommen! Das ganze nehme ich für die Staufächer als deckel. Mein vorderdeck ist aus aus etwas dickerem alu und das passt! Habe die dicke leider nicht im kopf. mess morgen mal nach! 
Grundsätzlich sollte man schon enge abstände zwischen den Haltern haben! Weiss nicht welche unterbau du hast bzw. wie du ihn aufbauen willst... .

Mario


----------



## sanda (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Ok, ich denke die größten Lücken werden um die 60x40cm haben, alles anderen enger.

Alex


----------



## nostradamus (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

... bei mir sind es 40 * 150. berichte mal, wenn ich sie fest eingebaut habe...


----------



## sanda (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Super, danke, bin gespannt.


----------



## nostradamus (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

kein problem! Hast du schon eine vorstellung was du alles reinbauen willst? 

Welchen Teppich nimmst du?


----------



## sanda (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Eine Vorstellung schon, bin nun schon teilweise am Bestellen, obwohl das Boot noch gar nicht da ist 

Aber meine Ideen sind die nachfolgenden:
- Elektroschalter
- Bilgepumpe mit Borddurchlass
- abnehmbares Rundumlicht
- Marine-Teppich, wahrscheinlich von mybait, hab heute ein paar kostenlose Muster bestellt. Sonst wüsste ich nicht, wo ich es günstiger bestellen könnte?!
- Echohalter, da bin ich momentan noch am Ideen sammeln, wie es variable gestalten könnte, damit ich es in all mögliche Richtungen und Höhen positionieren kann, wahrscheinlich wird es ein Selbstbau werden mit einem Schwenkarm. Da gibts einige Ideen aus dem Kamerabereich.
- LED-Leisten in entsprechenden LED-Profilen entlang des Bootes in der MItte
- Köderkiste verbaut mit Sauerstoffzufuhr

So, ein kurzer Überblick

Fällst du noch weitere interessante Ideen hast, her damit ;-)


----------



## nostradamus (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

erstmal die fragen )

- Köderkiste verbaut mit Sauerstoffzufuhr
--> Wie stellst du dir das vor? 


Teppich
Habe ich gerade vorhin bestellt! Kommt bei dir aus der ecke und ist au ch noch günstig! 

Boxen
baue mir direkt eine Kiste für angelboxen ein, wo man die boxen einfach reinschieben kann...


----------



## sanda (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Ja, da gibts z.B. Möglichkeiten wie beim Aquarium, mit einer kleinen Sauerstoffpumpe.
Wo hast du den Teppich bestellt?
Würde gerne mal vergleichen.


----------



## nostradamus (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Pumpe
Solltest du dir überlegen, ob du dir eine Livewell einbaust! Alternativ kann ich dir schegos in 12 v empfehlen oder kleinere kompressoren. Kommt halt auf die fischmenge an! 

Ich selber habe mich entschieden nichts festes einzubauen.

mario


----------



## sanda (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Ich wollte eine Alternative schaffe, entweder eine Fischköderbox oder diese auch für Fisch nutzen, denn ich verwerten will.
Kann natürlich ebenfalls als Stauraum genutzt werden.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*



sanda schrieb:


> - Köderkiste verbaut mit Sauerstoffzufuhr



Statt Suaerstoffzufuhr würde ich auf Wasseraustausch setzen, macht mehr Sinn.

Zur Elektrik, wenn du nicht nur aus dem Akku versorgst sondern auch eine LiMa im Spiel ist, nimm nen Regler um dir konstante 12V zur Versorgung zu stellen. Kosten nix die Dinger und deine angeschlossenen Gerätschaften (Echolot, LED etc.) werden es dir danken. Ist nämlich ärgerlich wenn sich das Echo durch ne Spannungsspitze verabschiedet (leider schon erlebt).


----------



## nostradamus (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

hi,

was ist ein Lima?

Ich gehe davon aus, dass er nicht sauerstoff meint, sondern eher Luft!


----------



## nostradamus (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

danke!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass er nicht sauerstoff meint, sondern eher Luft!



Gehe ich auch von aus, aber ein Wasseraustausch ist meiner Ansicht nach immer sinnvoller als daseinbringen von Luft.


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Gehe ich auch von aus, aber ein Wasseraustausch ist meiner Ansicht nach immer sinnvoller als daseinbringen von Luft.



da gebe ich dir recht! Allerdings macht man sich ein loch ins boot und man ist mit einer festen box unflexibel....


----------



## sanda (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsboden aus Siebdruckplatten? Woher?*

Tach zusammen, ja ich meinte Luftzufuhr und kein Sauerstoff 
Will genau aus diesem Grund (Loch im Boot) keine Wasseraustausch installieren.
Die paar Köderfische werden es schon überleben ;-)


----------

